# Apartment Costs



## Otakujin

I am moving to HK in October and looking to rent an apartment in Kowloon area. i have looked on a number of websites and it seems that I could get a 1/2 bed apartment for between 12,000HKD & 20,000HKD but when i spoke to my company contact in HK they said that all these prices were fake and that a serviced apartment would be the only option as a normal apartment would cost in excess of 30,000HKD and wondered if anyone could tell me if this was true?



Thanks

Richard


----------



## kameve

Hi Richard,

When you are going to start living in HK?
How long you are going to stay?

Eve


----------



## Otakujin

Arriving in October initially 18 months - 2 years


----------



## kameve

I see.
I & my partner, Kam have an furnished apartment in Kowloon. 
We are looking for long-term tenant. 
But the earliest date for moving in will be 11 Oct after 3pm. 
I am not sure is it match with your need.. :-/


----------



## Otakujin

That could work as I will be in an Hotel till the 16th can you provide details including costs and would I be able to have a colleague who is in HK visit it

Thanks


----------



## kameve

It's no problem for your colleague comes to visit our apartment.

But, may I ask a question first?
There will be you or your company sign the tenancy agreement with landlord

Thanks


----------



## Otakujin

If it is all ok I would sign the contract


----------



## kameve

I tried to send you private message but failed.
I am new here.. I don't know how to send it.. LOL

Would you please give me your email address for our further contact?
I would like to send you some photos to have a look too.
Thanks


----------



## kameve

Hi Richard,
We've sent you the email.
Please check


----------



## william415

Depends the size you want, ~$15000 for 1 to 2 ppl in Kowloon is enough!


----------



## Otakujin

Great thanks for the feedback


----------



## dnownx

kameve said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> When you are going to start living in HK?
> How long you are going to stay?
> 
> Eve


hi eve,

i also will move to HK,
could you share your apartment information to me?
i also don't how to private msg u in hee @[email protected]

Thanks,
Andy


----------

